# Crosman Phanton Trigger Problem First airgun



## Nsomnia (Oct 20, 2010)

I bought my first airgun ever, a crosman phantom 500. Threw a 4x30 scope on it and had my fun sighting it in (huge spread, I need a scope with more magnification and I need to lathe a new piston (speaking of I can easily bust out those pistons I wonder if there is a market for them, im definitly going to experiment with smaller and smaller pistons).

Anyways decided to take it all apart to see what kind of modifications I could do, being a professional hobby machinist, and proceeded to take EVERY LAST BIT apart.

Now the trigger lays in peices and I dont know how it goes together. I have a rough idea but nothing seems to work.

Consists of 2 sears, safety + spring for safety laatch, main body, 2 springs (I assume for the sears one has 2 legs with a spiral to go through a body pin (2 of) the second has 1 straight leg with a spiral to go through a body pin and one very small leg with a hook presumably to wrap around the sear somewhere. , I can post pics if need be.

Crosmans only trigger diaagram is for one of the nitro models which is smiilar but missing a few items or set up slightly different.

I


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/

Try the link above. It is the Gateway to Airguns forum. Someone on the site should be able to help you with this. A lot of custom tuners as well as factory guys frequent the place.


----------

